# Casa Cuba from Fuente Coming in 2013



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Source: Casa Cuba from Fuente Coming in 2013 | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado

Gregory Mottola
Posted: December 11, 2012

An elusive Fuente brand called Casa Cuba has been on hold for more than a year. Blended by company patriarch Carlos Fuente Sr., samples of these cigars were passed out to a select few at the 2011 International Premium Cigar and Pipe Retailers trade show and elsewhere, but no one has heard much about them since. Carlos "Carlito" Fuente Jr. recently spoke with Cigar Insider for a status report on this little-known brand.

"This is my father's cigar," said Fuente Jr. "He blended it to his taste. They were all ready to go last year, but right before they shipped I took one look at the band and said 'No way.' It needed to be redesigned. The packaging just wasn't up to my standard."

According to Fuente Jr., about 600,000 Casa Cuba cigars have been sitting in storage for over a year in the Dominican Republic just waiting for new bands and boxes.

For the complete story about Fuente's Casa Cuba brand, see the December 11 issue of Cigar Insider.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Had one. They're awesome. Been kinda-sorta-patiently waiting... Glad to hear they'll finally be available!


----------

